# 2018 Status thus Far



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: thanks for the update nordak, looking forward to hearing how your season progresses.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

nordak
I was wondering when this thread might be started. Early though it is, I started with 9 hives/nucs (depending on how you count) and still have nine kicking. I just notices what I thought was maple but could be elm in my yard and you can see the red/pink/purple color and it almost looks like a few in the very top are actually open. Too cold for bees to take advantage even if a few are open.
I have my smallest hive/nuc taking up less then one box of a warre hive that is still alive and it is so small that I just am amazed it has made it this far.
Good luck to you.
gww


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey hi Jeff!

Elgons all still all alive and one AMM. 50% loss. 6 alive. Winter will be back for some weeks starting tomorrow.
Nice to see you´re back.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

squarepeg said:


> :thumbsup: thanks for the update nordak, looking forward to hearing how your season progresses.


Hey SP, looking forward to hearing how your year goes as well. Hope it's another record setter for you.



gww said:


> nordak
> I was wondering when this thread might be started. Early though it is, I started with 9 hives/nucs (depending on how you count) and still have nine kicking. I just notices what I thought was maple but could be elm in my yard and you can see the red/pink/purple color and it almost looks like a few in the very top are actually open. Too cold for bees to take advantage even if a few are open.
> I have my smallest hive/nuc taking up less then one box of a warre hive that is still alive and it is so small that I just am amazed it has made it this far.
> Good luck to you.
> gww


That's excellent news, gww. I'm not surprised by it though, as I'd expect you'll have more of the same for years to come. Best of luck and keep updating.



SiWolKe said:


> Hey hi Jeff!
> 
> Elgons all still all alive and one AMM. 50% loss. 6 alive. Winter will be back for some weeks starting tomorrow.
> Nice to see you´re back.


Hey Sibylle! Sounds like you have an exciting year ahead. Looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------

